# A little update



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't been on here for awhile,just a lot going on at our house.
As most of the regular members know, My husband Den was diagnosed with esophageal cancer this spring. He had radiation and chemo and was planning on surgery, but the cancer spread to the base of his skull. Surgery was done to remove the lesion but two more spots of cancer showed up in the brain. 
Right now he's having aggressive full head radiation and is in a clinical trial. 
When that's completed he'll have more chemo. It's been really discouraging ,but I do believe in the power of prayer. If you will, please continue to pray for Den. 

This past Sunday, my daughter was gone from her home all day.Around 3:00 pm she was at my house prepping our garage door for painting. She had to go home for something and boy did she get a shock!!! A deer had jumped through her living room room window ,completely destroyed her living room ,dining room and her kitchen. He then exited out the French doors ( busted through) !! 
This happened around 11:30 am according to her neighbor. From all the noise ,he thought someone was attacking my daughter and he called the police. Thank God she wasn't home!! 
She's now waiting for all the paperwork and stuff from the insurance ,so that she can repair everything! 

Hardy ended up in the hospital yesterday morning. He had been acting fine , but every once in awhile, he'd throw up a small amount of bile. His appetite and energy level had been fine. After breakfast yesterday he threw up dark sticky blood as well as runny bloody poo! I thought that I was going to lose him as I had no way to get him to the pet ER. My son had taken Den for his treatments and I already had my childcare babies here. 
Luckily my daughter just happened to stop by on her way to work,She dropped Hardy off at the vet and I talked to the doctor by phone. 
He has pancreatitis .i have no idea what from! No new food ,table scraps or anything. They kept him all day yesterday and overnight. I brought him home around 3:00 pm. He doing fine . Thank goodness I kept the pet insurance. 

My son had to have an ultrasound .His doctor suspects he may have kidney stones.

Sooooo it seems like the devil has been working overtime at my house, but I'm not going to let him win!!! 
Sorry this post is so long, but it feels good to unburden myself to my friends.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot to add that I had Dewey to the vet three times in a month.He had runny muscas y poo. He was diagnosed with colitis. The vet had me put him back on regular food no grain free.He was back to normal in a few days.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Awww Deborah, I'm so sorry for all that's going on. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Deb that is a handful for sure. I am so glad that Hardy and Dewey are fine. I can't even imagine the deer episode. I think I won't share that one with Stan since w have a good chance of spending about six months out of the year in Ohio now. I will keep you posted on that one. 

We certainly will keep Den in our thoughts and prayers. I have faith that you will have a light at the end of the tunnel soon! Hang in there.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow, Deb. I don't know where to begin. Some dogs have chronic pancreatitis with no systems but can get flare ups. It might simply be that and you may have to alter his routines and foods. Insurance will cover most of the deer damage - not to be a busybody, but would it be possible for your daughter to close of the house and move in with you. It sounds like you can use some extra support right now. Kidney stones are very treatable. If they are large, they can usually break them up with ultrasound. I have a lot of confidence in cancer treatments these days. They are able to target cancers with high energy but focused treatments.

Virtual hugs, I will be thinking of you family. I am sorry so much is weighing on you and your family these days. I hope things start getting better soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

When it rains it pours. I'm very sorry that you're going through all of this. Sending good wishes your way.

Debbie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Another thought is there is a lot of stress at your house right now and the little ones can react to the stress and it can cause health issues.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for all that you have been going through. Praying everything is better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh Deb I'm so sorry for all the scary stuff that has been happening with your family. Sending prayers to you and your family that things settle down real soon. Hang in there.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad to hear from you. Wondered what was going on figured you had your hands full. If we can be any help here PM me. We have had our own health problems but can help if necessary. Prayer and hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Girlfriend!! Wow! I knew about Den's problems and have had him and you in my nightly prayers. But so thankful Hardy and Dewey are not seriously ill. Hopefully they will be back to normal soon. And your poor daughter! Thankfully like Walter said the insurance should cover most of it, but still, what a mess. Just know that even when you don't have time to update us, we are thinking and praying for you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh no, Deb. I have missed seeing you on Spoiled Maltese and have been wondering how you and Den have been doing. I am so sorry to hear his cancer has spread. Of course, I will be thinking positive thoughts and saying prayers for Den, and you, too. 

And, your daughter ... I cannot believe that a deer jumped through the window and then did so much damage to her home, too. Thank goodness, she was not home when it happened.

And, then on top of everything else, Hardy ended up in the hospital. And, Dewey had been sick, too. Thank goodness, they are doing better. 

If your son has kidney stones then they should be able to be treated. I know they can be extremely painful though before treatments.

Thank you, Deb, for updating your SM family. Again, you are so missed here. But, I certainly understand why you cannot post as often as you were able to do before.

Love and hugs for you, Deb.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for the poo storm you are enduring....may it be the storm before the calm. I do think of you often with hope that you will get through this tough time. SM is sad when you aren't hear. I'm sending you kisses from Hope..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my---so much stuff you are called to carry. . . you must be exhausted! We keep praying for you & your family and I keep telling myself "when we can't see God's hand, we can trust His heart" and I know you know that. 
We have missed you here so much, but totally understand your absence. I wish I could give you a long, steady hug. You will continue to be on my heart in a big way, dear friend. I wish I could bear some of your burden.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deborah it seems we are both going through trials at the same time, it's hard but you and I both know Jesus is carrying us through. I have been praying for you and Den, I was wondering how he was doing, now I know how to pray for him more specific 
I think that when we go through these times of trial we grow deeper in our faith. I send you and your precious hubby, family and babies all the love and prayers going your way. I love you dear friend :wub: if there is ANYTHING I can do please let me know. I miss you so very much. God keep his loving arms around you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to you Deb! Saying prayers for Denny and that things calm down for your whole family!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so very much for your prayers and good thoughts. 

I forgot to add this past Tuesday was my regular scheduled Colonoscopy. Those are always fun! And..... a month ago I had trouble bending both knees. It felt like a log was jammed behind them. X rays showed no arthritis or blood clots. It was difficult getting up from the floor;playing with babies) getting out of the tub, and gardening was out of the question! 
It finally went away,thank God! 
I believe it had to do with some nerve as I was having little lower back spasms. 
Anyhow I'm over that and I'm very very thankful! 

This was all new to me, as I've never had any trouble with my back or my knees.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks so very much for your prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> I forgot to add this past Tuesday was my regular scheduled Colonoscopy. Those are always fun! And..... a month ago I had trouble bending both knees. It felt like a log was jammed behind them. X rays showed no arthritis or blood clots. It was difficult getting up from the floor;playing with babies) getting out of the tub, and gardening was out of the question!
> It finally went away,thank God!
> ...


Deb, I wouldn't be at all surprised that the problems you mentioned were stress related. I went through years of extreme stress while caring for my family. I ended up with extreme pain in my hips and legs. Nothing helped. I went to the chiropractor a lot. Finally I started on a nutritional supplement plan and got better. The stress had exhausted my body of what it needed. Just a thought.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> Deb, I wouldn't be at all surprised that the problems you mentioned were stress related. I went through years of extreme stress while caring for my family. I ended up with extreme pain in my hips and legs. Nothing helped. I went to the chiropractor a lot. Finally I started on a nutritional supplement plan and got better. The stress had exhausted my body of what it needed. Just a thought.


Yes my doctor mentioned stress as well as the vet. Yep. We've had a lot of stress around here!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, just want you to know that I will be keeping you and Den and the little ones in my prayers. :grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Deb, I'm so sorry for everything your going through. I think about you often and pray your husband recovers.
I will be keeping you in my prayers. Xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Deb, sending you lots of prayers to you, Den and your family. 

I had no idea that a deer could come through a window, what a mess and what a panic he must have been in. I think too that the dogs could have picked up on all the stress since you said there seemed to be no other things different. I'm sure they will bounce back soon though.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I as well as all of the others were truly glad that you finally had the opportunity to post!!! I was beginning to wonder what actually happened to you and with all that you have been going through, I can understand why we haven't heard from you until now. I will most certainly keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers that soon all of what you have been going through will be over with and that Den, your Daughter, the little Pets, and yourself will see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no Deb I am so sorry for all that you and your family are going through. I hope things will be back to normal soon and that Den will respond to his treatments no more spreading.I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I haven't been here much but when I saw that you posted here I stopped in my tracks. I know you've been on FB here and there so I know bits and pieces of what Den's been going through but your post here put everything into perspective. I'm so sorry he's going through all of this. He's been in my thoughts. I know it's really hard and discouraging but I think you might recall my neighbor who had breast cancer, then lung then brain. I think it's been about 5 years and lots of treatments but she's still going strong. She's still working and rallying. Does she have down times? Yes. But she's also had some very good times. They have had to change some of the chemo meds and radiation and she's been in some clinical trials along the way. Each patient is different and so many options out there that even a few months ago weren't available. So keep the faith.

I'm so sorry about Hardy and Dewey...yes all the stress around may be taking it's toll as it has on your body. Try to take the time to treat yourself well and even to something like a massage once in a while. You need to care for everyone so you need to give yourself a bit of pampering.

Hoping your son will be fine and I can't get over what happened at your daughter's. :w00t: I just saw video of a deer that broke into a school. They get so freaked being in confined spaces that they just thrash out. A good thing the neighbor saw it or she would have thought she was broken into which is more of a violation.

Sending you giant :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: from all of us. You are very missed.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, Deb...I knew a tiny bit about Den...but geez....I'm so sorry he's going through all of this! you're life has got to be so very stressful!! I will say prayers for you and your family, if all this stuff happened in a movie, we would say....that could never happen. 

This is a test I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, much less on someone I admire. Please know that I am thinking about you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Deb, I'm just seeing this, I can only imagine how overwhelmed you are. I have kept Den and your family in my prayers, but holy smokes you guys are dealing with so very much, I guess we'll all have to ramp them up! I hope the dogs are doing better and your daughter is getting her house back to normal, yikes! I've missed you on here, but I know its because you just have too much to handle. I hope you know you've got our support 100%, Hugs!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very sorry for you and your family. You have gone through a lot. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for you all and sending 
Big hugs
(((XOXOXO)))


----------

